# Kraft-,Sprung- und Ausdauertraining



## EchoPure (29. November 2008)

Also ich komm einfach mal auf den Punkt.
Da es meistens schon dunkel ist wenn ich Feierabend habe komm ich also kaum noch zum Fahren.
Da ich aber nicht meine Form verlieren bzw. verbessern will wollte ich euch mal Fragen ob ihr Vorschläge oder sogar einen Trainingsplan habt.
Ich muss dazusagen ich bin in keinem Studio angemeldet und habe bis jetzt auch keine Gewichte zu hause.Also es sollten (wenn möglich) Übungen sein die man in der eigenen Wohnung machen kann.

Also wenn ihr was habt (kann auch gerne mit bildern sein) schreibt es mir bitte ich würd mich freuen!

Kay


----------



## tha_joe (29. November 2008)

Hm, mir geht es genauso wie dir, ich komm erst nach 18 Uhr aus dem Büro raus, aber irgendwo wirst du doch nen Spot haben, der beleuchtet ist? So helfe ich mir über den Winter.
Wenn du aber tatsächlich anders trainieren willst, würde ich in ein Studio gehen. Klar kannst du daheim übungen mit Eigengewicht machen, aber ob das so sinnvoll ist, Sprungübungen daheim machen. Oder Schnellkraft mit Kurzsprints? Liegestützen, oder Situps. Klar fallen mir da Übungen ein, aber ich weiß nicht...finde das nicht so dolle um die Form zuwahren.
Ich denke wenn du echt vernünftig was machen willst, ist ein Studio die einzige Möglichkeit. Leichtes Gewicht auflegen, und am Anfang keine freien Gewichte. Und dann exsplosive, beschleunigende Wiederholungen machen, auf 3 oder 4 Sätze. Evtl. splitten auf Bauch Beine Po am einen Tag, Brust und Arme am anderen, und am dritten Tag Rücken Schulter.
Bestimmte Übungen sind sicherlich gut für´s Trialen, Kniebeugen, Hacksquats (Hackenschmitt) für die Waden könnte man sicher brauchen, Rücken tät ich Ruderzüge machen, evtl. Klimmzüge. Arme sind sicher Hammercurls gut, und Unterarmübungen, wo du nicht den Arm bewegst, sondern nur die Hand. Dips schaden sicher auch nicht. Das mal nur so auf die Schnelle, mit mehr Überlegung könnte man sicher ein schönes Trialer-Winterprogramm aufbauen. Weil nur auf diese Übungen versteifen ist auch sinnlos, weil du immer Agonist und Antagonist trainieren muss, um muskuläre Dysbalanzen zu vermeiden. 
Also wenn du jetzt daheim Liegestützen machst, bringst du zwar deine Brust in Form, aber dein Rücken ist "unterfordert", und das schadet mehr als dass es dir für den Sport nützt.

Summa summarum, Studio gehen, wenn du dann noch Tipps willst kann ich mir gerne mal mehr Gedanken dazu machen, und ich bin sicher dass einige hier im Forum da auch was dazu sagen könne, Sebi sicher auch, der ist auch gut am Eisen...  Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (29. November 2008)

Ich fasse mal die Übungen zusammen, die ich im Studio für sinnvoll erachte, und die sich in sehr eingeschränkter Weise auch daheim realisieren lassen:

1) Beinpresse, Kniebeugen, wenig Gewicht, 12-15 WH auf 3 Sätze, daheim zwei Flaschen Wasser in die Hände nehmen, in die Knie gehen, schnell aufstehen, und ein bisschen abspringen, langsam absenken, und dann wieder...Rücken dabei ganz gerade lassen, sonst geht´s nur auf´s Kreuz, und da soll´s nicht hin, sondern in die Beine und den Gluteus (Ar$ch) 

2) Hackenschmitt, alternativ irgendetwas schweres auf die Schulter nehmen zuhause, und auf einer Kante wie dem Bordstein mit den Zehenspitzen stehen, und dann schön über die Waden wippen, dann brennt´s, ist aber ne gute Sache für´s Trialen, die Bewegung aus dem Fußgelenk ist ja sehr häufig (BWhop, Gaps etc..)

3) Ruderzüge, wenig Gewicht, 12-15 WH auf 3 Sätze, Rücken ganz gerade, leicht nach hinten neigen, und aus den Armen ziehen. Mit freien Gewichten auf eine Hantelbank legen, Arme rechts und links runterhängen lassen, Hanteln schnappen und ab dafür

3) Hyperextensions für den unteren Rücken, auf sehr korrekte Ausführung achten, sonst macht man sich den Rücken kaputt, geht auch daheim, aber nur so weit nach oben gehen, bis der Rücken eine gerade Linie bildet, nicht berstrecken, viel hilft nicht immer viel...

4) Situps, wichtiger Ausgleich für den Rücken, aber nicht wie ein Irrer mit Schwung den ganzen Körper nach oben, sondern nur minimal anheben, und ganz gezielt über die Bauchmuskulatur arbeiten

4-1) Variation - auf die linke Seite legen, mit dem linken Ellbogen abstützen, und dann den mittleren Körper vom Boden abheben, und langsam wieder absenken, wenn es in der Seite brennt nach der 10ten WH, dann habt ihr die richtige Bewegung!  Aber dann ist noch die rechte Seite dran. Und das alles wieder in drei Sätzen, 3x rechts, 3x links

5) Klimmzüge schaden nie, hier die Armstellung variieren, weiter Griff und enger Griff, supinierte Unterarme. Handfläche zeigt von euch weg, dann wird Rücken und Latissimus trainiert, Handfläche zu euch, dann geht´s auf den Bizeps, Unterarme

6) Liegestütze schaden auch nie, hier die Stelle verändern, an der ihr die Hände setzt. Je nachdem ob ihr die Hände auf Höhe der Schulter setzt oder in Richtung Hüfte, werden verschieden Bereiche der Brust trainiert. 

7) Schulter am besten zwei Stühle gegeneinander stellen, auf den einen Stuhl kommen die Füße, auf den anderen die Hände, und dann langsam den ganzen Körper absenken, und wieder anheben. Diese Übungen ist den Dips sehr ähnlich.

Hehe, ich komme auf den Geschmack, mal sehen, wenn ich mal Langeweile hab mach ich nen Trialer´s Fitness Guide mit Bildern 

Rinjehauen, Gruß Joe


----------



## EchoPure (29. November 2008)

schon mal großen Dank für die Anregungen.Ich hoffe das wir noch mehr sammeln können.


----------



## 525Rainer (29. November 2008)

ich fahr unter der woche auch nur nachts. in der city ist viel beleuchtet. wir fahren derzeit immer hinter einem supermarkt da liegen paletten rum und der bewegungsmelder sorgt für top flutlichtbeleuchtung.
ansonsten mach ich übungen an der reckstange. da gibts viele einfache übungen die so gut wie jeden muskel beanspruchen. an der stange anfangen ist etwas schwierig weil das körpereigengewicht schon recht hart ist vor allem bei bauchmuskelübungen.


----------



## Eisbein (30. November 2008)

du musst nicht unbedingt ins studio gehen. Kla wenn du zu einem übelsten fieh werden willst okay, Aber denk dran das du die muskelmasse bei sidehops und so auch bewegen musst.

Es wäre recht sinnvoll für trial algemeinen Stabilisierungs übungen zu machen. Denn im trial hast du immer ne recht große körperspannung.

Koordinative und kognitive Fähigkeiten kann man auch super daheim trainieren. 

Was mir grade so an übungen einfällt: Alle möglichen formen von unterarmstütz. Also bauchlage, rücklinks, Seitlich. Und dann immer abwechslend ganz ruhig ein bein abheben.

in der reha hab ich das etwas verschärft und verändert: mit gestrecken armen auf einem Gymnastikball (mtim fusball gehts auch) stützen, dann langsamst ein bein abheben (ganz wichtig das der komplette körper grade und fest ist), dann absenken und dann das andere. Immer so im wechsel. Wenns dir zu langweilig ist schnapp dir jemanden der ab und an mal ein bisschen am ball hin und her dreht.

Sprungkraft kann man daheim mäßig gut machen. Gibt ein paar übungen die man ohne großen platz auf wand machen kann. Ansonsten auch an mauern/europaletten.


----------



## misanthropia (30. November 2008)

ich trainiere im Studio allgemeine Ausdauerkraft. Hat aber den Nachteil, dass das Gerätetraining nur gerichtet wirkt. Klettern/ Bouldern ist super was allgemein Körperspannung angeht. 
Spitzenkraft trainiere ich an der Beinpresse und Rudermaschine, also oberer Rücken und Haxen. Für die Explosionsbelastungen wurde mir das empfohlen und ich muss sagen das wirkt.
Kondition trainiere ich zu wenig, plane aber einfach mal incl fahrrad lange Zeit zu springen. Ich gehe also zu Treppen und hüpfe da einfach 30 min lang hoch und runter bzw springe lange zeit auf eine mauer um einfach die typischen Belastungen aushalten zu können. Mir hilft Ausdauertraining über Joggen nicht so unbedingt für trial


----------



## LBC (30. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/TURSTANGE-KLIMMZ...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308

für die Beine und allgemeine Fitness ein Springseil
und hinterher ein gepflegtes Bierchen


----------



## ecols (30. November 2008)

Ich kann dieses Buch uneingeschränkt empfehlen: 






Der Typ der das schreibt ist akademischer Direktor bei mir an der Uni, 64 und fit wie ein Turnschuh. Die darin beschriebenen Kraftübungen (und nur das ist es) können komplett zuhause ohne weitere Hilfsmittel trainiert werden!
Meines Erachtens sind die 10 gut investiert um zu probieren ob und wie viel Krafttraining sinnvoll ist, und um dann evtl über eine Studiomitgliedschaft (mit dem nötigen Vorwissen) zu entscheiden.


----------

